# Explain Your Forum Name...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Seeing as Dave has just brought up mine I thought I'd start a new thread and see why everyone has their forum names and where they came from.

Mine was from a long time back, me and my brother both got a CB radio and had to have a handle. Mine being Nemesis as it sounded cool, beaing in mind I was about 14 then. When it came to the time I started on the internet with forums I quickly found that Nemesis was a very commonly taken name so I changed it to NemesisNG, the NG being my initials from Nick Goodall.

The long, and rather the short, story in the end was I got tyred of typing in NemesisNG and shortened it to just Nem as it seemed to still be available on most forums I signed up on.

So there you go, anyone else going to explain...

Nick


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

my name is nicholas, err in greek Niko so.... boring suppose.

niko


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Not a computer person :roll: so when I got my Dell I didnt know what I was doing when I joined the forum so entered my initials and surname! :roll: Doh !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Short and sweet I live in Wallsend and I am a magpie fan (NUFC) 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

My parents gave it to me, it's my christain name.    
H.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

barton is where i live and TT is the car. also on the jaguar forum as barton x-type.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Pretty self explanatory; Johnny Wilson Bray

Johnnywb!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Used to be called it at school................... and now at work! :lol: .......... either that or 'H'

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc.

For my first name my parents displayed dubious long term vision.

There are varying and conflicting theories about as to what the 'c' denotes.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box...Jackie in a Boxster, it was the wifes forum user name but I pinched it :wink:

Used to be JackiesTT when she had the TT (took a lot of "creativity" that one :lol: )

Dave


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

My username used to be my surname but I thought that was a tad on the boring side, so I decided to think of something more err....interesting.

My brother used a comic book character for his user name, so, in a flash of inspiration, I came up with......The Silver Surfer. (Well, I used to have a Silver TT. )


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

J55 TTC is my number plate

J55 = Joss - My name
TTC = My TT coupe


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's not saint - it's sa|nt. Born online in the mid 90's, found mainly in certain IRC groups, highest chart postion being No.8, the sa|nt is named so mainly due to a lack of imagination and a dislike of l33t sp3ak.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> It's not saint - it's sa|nt. Born online in the mid 90's, found mainly in certain IRC groups, highest chart postion being No.8, the sa|nt is named so mainly due to a lack of imagination and a dislike of l33t sp3ak.


I'm still none-the-wiser. Can we have that in English please? :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't worry - you're old!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> Don't worry - you're old!!


I'm not THAT old, ya cheeky swine! :wink:

Anyway, you're probably not that far off my age. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you can all work out were mine came from but I have been tempted to change it to Sir-eat-pie-a-lot :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Brett once had a TT.... :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine was a bit of an accident really :roll:

My surname is Barrow and I was going to be Barrow Boy, but I thought everyone would think I was a Market trader so then came up with Naughty Boy - how I felt when buying the TT as I couldn't really afford it at the time! When I typed it in I decided to add the double 'T' (there's a novel idea I thought - no-one else will think of doing that :roll: :lol: ) Got so excited by my novel idea that I forgot to add Boy after the NaughTTy.....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Tony BAMber had a TT not so long ago


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Nemesis


Do you know what Nemesis means?

A righteous infliction of retribution, manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified, in this case, by a horrible c**t; me!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Quacking Plums - semi-obscure reference to an Alan Partridge episode where he interviews a farmer (Chris Morris) and accuses him of feeding beefburgers to swans (helps them float better), genetically modifying giant chickens ("why am I so big?") and producing plums with beaks. Hence, "Quacking Plums"... :roll:

Nothing to do with my name, or TTs at all.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

The Milky Bars are on me! [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Well they were from 1978-82. So its a nickname that has stuck ever since! Made life easy while I was in the RAF - glad to avoid some of the other less complimentary ones!

Everyone has their 15 minutes of fame and all that!

Also an incredibly effective chat up line - ask the Mrs - you should see what I can do with a Milky Bar m'darlin! 

Though I am also CupraRStar (previous car & star :wink: ) on x-box live as MBK was already taken.

Its just not the same now they do Milky Bar Buttons...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dani, A3DFU for those that do not know her is a personal trainer, she is also of German desent. Now despite 30 years or so in the UK, her English might be good but it still has some amusing nuances in it 

Probably easier to say some of her instructions are more like Yoda than Dani............ "Do more exercises we will now"........... just one regular example!!!

So for two years before joining the TTOC and forum Dani was Yodha and I became her apprentice Obiwan.............

It just stuck from there............... oh, and the films are not half bad either :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mine is quite simply my real name.

I would say it was the name I was christened with, but I wasn't christened.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Ok mine's really boring. Basically it's my company name. Use it for most things. Boring I know. Also part of my reg plate.

Tom


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Had a TT and went to a BMW hence TT2BMW.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I originally signed up as Wyrecom - the name loosely comes from the fact I was bought (read dragged) up in a village called Wyre Piddle and I also met my wife at a place called Wyre Mill where we sailed dinghies on the (Stratford) River Avon. Also she lived in the Wyre Forest area.

However during my wait for my TT to arrive I had one of those brainwaves - "mighTy Tee" :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wyre Piddle ~ LMFAO!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the word Rogue, and I'm a fan of the X-Men, so Rogue it was.
And yes, I know she's a female in the comic/cartoon/film :roll:

Rogue


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Wyre Piddle ~ LMFAO!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Wyre Piddle ~ LMFAO!


And also there are southern Piddles (which have become Puddles in posher areas)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess is the name of my company, not very original I know but too late once your signed up!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I run a production company & being the boss I am the head editor, hence head_ed :roll:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

'twiggy' is my nickname in the band that I play for, because a) there's another Richard and b) I used to work in fashion (for the younger generation, Twiggy was a model)

it's my username on a few forums, but on here of course it got the extra 'T'


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg - for no other reason than I couldnt be arsed to think of anything interesting and no one else used it. I use it all over the net. Met up with friends from various online things and they call me Leg then too, which is wierd


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'm pretty boring with mine aswell - it's just my initials - same as my number plate. :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> Leg - for no other reason than I couldnt be arsed to think of anything interesting and no one else used it. I use it all over the net. Met up with friends from various online things and they call me Leg then too, which is wierd


Well, I say friends, more err, people I once met and couldnt shake off


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

My surname is Hutton and my first name is Steve. Sadly I couldn't think of anything better at the time. :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

From my martial arts days and film of the same name (ronin literally means "wave man" meaning one who is tossed about, as i went through 4 different forms of martial arts, it seemed apt)


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

BuTTons - nickname from way back. Result of irrestible urge to push buttons I shouldn't ... but not people's ... :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BuTTons said:


> BuTTons - nickname from way back. Result of irrestible urge to push buttons I shouldn't ... but not people's ... :roll:


O/T Were your ears burning Wednesday evening. We were saying (on SolenTTers meet) that you had gone quiet recently.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TeeTees - hmmm......that's a tricky one......guess what I was thinking about when I came up with that one ! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dotti, because my hubby has always called me dotty when I am having a mad eccentric half hour and my liking for anything with dots on


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Surname is Jones not sure how it comes to be Jonah but has been with me from primary school.

and i do have my fair share of bad luck


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

(NUM_TT) my first TT had NUM on the end of the plate before I transferred my personal one over so when I registered on the forum NUM_TT. :wink:


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

First bike I had was a Kawasaki ZX7R which was for it's time V. Fast but being a polite sort of lad don't really like to use "proper" swear words so when asked how does it go I'd relpy " It's Fast as flip" instead of f*&k

I'm so polite


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.monthelinks.co.uk/monthefish.wmv

nuff said


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Was the Registration of my TT when i joined the forum. Bought W7 PMC & W8 PMC.

When i sold my TT i let the plate go (stupid move) but W8 PMC has resided on the RS6, 535d & now on the M5 (it spent some time on my motorbike a few years ago as well).

W7 or W8 have no link to me, but PMC is my initials.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Dani, A3DFU for those that do not know her is a personal trainer, she is also of German desent. Now despite 30 years or so in the UK, her English might be good but it still has some amusing nuances in it
> 
> Probably easier to say some of her instructions are more like Yoda than Dani............ "Do more exercises we will now"........... just one regular example!!!
> 
> ...


Befor the counsel you will be, Yoda out :twisted: 
[yes, we were playing name games when discussing fitness/health issues]

I will teach you about amusing nuances next time I'll have you do hamstring stretches :lol: :lol:

Barry is right: I'm to blame for his forum name as we set it up here at my house ....

*O.K. A3DFU is easy as it is boring:*
A3 = my car before the TT was an Audi A3
DFU = Daniela, Felicitas Unwin


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

username "Andrew" was taken, so tried AndyRoo which sounds like Andrew (honest! :lol: ), and, as was the fashion at the time: added a "TT" at the end, but dont know why  :wink:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

KJM = My initials...........................Boring I know :?

I always use Muttley on forums but it was already taken here.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mine should be self explanatory :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Mine should be self explanatory :roll: :lol:


You have 2? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> added a "TT" at the end, but dont know why


because it it the TT Forum and you drive a TT :?: :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

My first name ist Stuart and I drive a TT.

All rather unimaginative really.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Some years ago I featured in a series of amusing, defamatory and, I might add, highly fictional stories within a company magazine ............ although comic is a more apt description. A new name was made up for me so as to protect the author from claims for libel :wink: The name made up is an anagram of my actual name, Garvin being the anagram first name.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Cos i'm a Granny


----------



## tt03 (Nov 27, 2002)

that was the year my first baby (silver 225 black leather and bose) was born and I joined the forum


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

My wife nicknamed me Moley after reading the book Duncton Wood by William Horwood - Watership Down but with moles. She thought I resembled one of the characters in the book. Now everyone (outside work) calls me Moley 

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Cos i'm a Granny


Where have you been hiding, haven't seen you on here since ages :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal = Tea total. Now passed my 4th year off the booze 8)


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

MonTheFish said:


> http://www.monthelinks.co.uk/monthefish.wmv
> 
> nuff said


about time too been waiting since the barbi :wink: 
btw my name is val and when he (Wallsendmag)lets me I drive a TT


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

a nickname from the school playground that stuck, bit easier to pronounce than my full name, wasim


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Italian for "The Godfather".

My last car was Italian, and I hate the name my parents gave me.


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

My name is Gary and Gaz is what all Gary's get valled and the 225 is my TT started out that way


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

oh all right then...

back in the mists of time when I was a mere junior engineer at Plessey these new fangled microprocessor thingies started to become popular and some wag at the office noticed my initials were I C (aka integrated circuit alson known as a chip) so my nickname in the office became Chip... of course when I got my TT and joined the forum I saw that chipping it was a common mod hence Chip_iTT...

Strangely it took 4 years before I did


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Former forum name was TT414 my number plate

Got a newer TT and changed the plate to X* UFO

vaguely work related


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

X-UFO said:


> Former forum name was TT414 my number plate
> 
> Got a newer TT and changed the plate to X* UFO
> 
> vaguely work related


Good choice on your new TT colour


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Simpson :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sim said:


> Simpson :roll:


Homer?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

garvin said:


> The name made up is an anagram of my actual name, Garvin being the anagram first name.


Is Mooh an anagram of your surname then?

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

X-UFO said:


> Got a newer TT and changed the plate to X* UFO
> 
> *vaguely work related*


Are you Moulder or Scully? :roll:


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

'Need to Know basis' only :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

my pet nme was rubberduckie as i used to enjoy playing in the bath.  Then she broke my heart


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Mine is after my cat - Bilbo Baggins. Unfortunately, on most forums Bilbo goes very quickly, so I stuck an (s) on the end.

Might have to re-evaluate though as Bilbo died earlier this year.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

erm, see sig pic 8) 
Wish I'd been less obvious now :? If I could choose again, it'd be SLF - after the band.
Andy


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I once took a load of elephants over the alps, and it's stuck since then...

H


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> I once took a load of elephants over the alps, and it's stuck since then...
> 
> H


WOW did'nt they make a film about you :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I once took a load of elephants over the alps, and it's stuck since then...
> ...


Yeah - his sig shows what was left of his last dinner guest.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Mine is really rather too boring to explain - so I won't!


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

phodge said:


> Mine is really rather too boring to explain - so I won't!


Oh go on...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN after my surname DiXoN


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Irish: because I'm Irish 

Sancho: because its a name I used to use when out on the town with a few friends. Its a porn star type name and was most recently used in Orgazmo by the guys that make Southpark. 8)

*Who are you?*
_I am Sancho_

*What do you do?*
_I am Sancho!_

My real name is Niall :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

PAS 55
My initials Paul Antony Sentinella followed by my lucky number(5) also my private plate!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

When I worked in Liverpool, I hated being called a woolyback, (pronounced "woolybach":anyone who wasn't from Liverpool). I went from that to Lakey and then Lakester, as in the Max and Paddy episode where everyones name ended in "ster". I was driving a Ford at the time so it had nothing to do with the car, that came later when it conveniently fitted my scouse induced nickname. I'm now the bloke from the Lakes with a TT. Magic!!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

My greek surname translates so obviously into "silkman" in English that people have been making it up themselves. Add that I've been using it forever on the net so there you have it.

Boring, I know. :roll:


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Nope.. it's a secret.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

bristewart said:


> Nope.. it's a secret.


Oh go on :roll: :wink:


----------



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

deb - as in Deborah

fswm - fu**ing space woman me

The other half's nickname 'fsm' which came about in a drunken conversation with colleagues about what people had wanted to be when they grew up - he blurts out 'fu**ing spaceman me' it stuck, and I got tagged with the name by the mates when we got married.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Me car.. Me name.. Me horsepower...


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Nando - as in my chicken shops...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nando said:


> Nando - as in my chicken shops...












....MMMMMMMMMM - NANDO'S....


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> BuTTons said:
> 
> 
> > BuTTons - nickname from way back. Result of irrestible urge to push buttons I shouldn't ... but not people's ... :roll:
> ...


Sorry to hijack guys - hello Richard ! The ears were burning indeed ! Surrey is very quiet lately - Vic ... are your ears burning :wink: ? Where are you m8 ?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine is from my other car.


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm a retired dentist: ex odontologist


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm
[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

John Andrew Currie TT225, as was, since chipped it has been much more.

Crap name I have been meaning to change.

I am JohnnyScot on most other forums - Johnny - home name, John at work, Scot - Scottish


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I love being English, although it seems to be frowned upon these days by people who won't integrate in to my country and by pink and fluffy politicians.


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I love being English, although it seems to be frowned upon these days by people who won't integrate in to my country and by pink and fluffy politicians.


Have you considered joining The Campaign for an English Parliament Hodgy?
Have a look at their website.

Bob


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Very interesting, I will have a proper read and then may well join, cheers.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nando said:


> Nando - as in my chicken shops...


Seriously ~ Are they yours? If so .........love 'em. Any chance of a discount? :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Nando - as in my chicken shops...
> ...


Seriously ~ afraid not. Nickname derived from my surname Fer*nand*es. I wish they were mine


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Shame ........me too! :lol:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Nick name basically .. surname is Baynes .. Baynesey


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Nando said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


 I was not aware of that..


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

ttroy225 said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


my surname :?:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

I was using a new beetle, which was the wifes before I stole it from her because I no other newish car myself, which I have now returned to her now I have my TT 

I had plenty of other 'old' cars but they had no relevance to a tinternet forum so I left them out of the arguement


----------

